# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Vote Jesse Ventura 2012

## clowns789

Jesse Ventura is considering a run for the presidency in 2012, but only if he hears the support. Let's be part of those who get him running. He has great name recognition and can appeal to both sides. Here's a video made during the Rally for the Republic in which he outlines his ideas and mentions the run at the end:

Jesse Ventura at the Rally for the Republic

Also in high quality here: http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/ca...230468qGXXBEcB

My banner is on the top of the site for you to click. The domain is www.venturaforums.com. Feel free to post and learn more about Jesse.

----------


## Kotin

if he runs.. I am in.. but its too far off to matter right now.

----------


## He Who Pawns

I'd love to support him, but he needs to drop the 911 Truth nonsense or his campaign will be over before it began.

Has he made any recent statements about running?  I remember being pretty excited about his potential run during the Rally for the Republic, but it seems like he's been quiet lately.  Probably enjoying life too much right now working on his tan and sipping Margaritas in Baja, and who can blame him.    Ventura has the name recognition and star power that someone like Gary Johnson lacks.

----------


## MRoCkEd

I'm guessing that he will be doing interviews again this summer. He's been listed as on upcoming guest on larry king live's website for weeks. He's also been working on a show about conspiracy theories for TruTV.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Jesse needs to get his A$$ in gear right now. He's going to need mucha money against the Masters and Media that control Barry.

All he has to focus on is one thing... the LIES of the US FEDERAL GOVERNMENT.

----------


## Dreamofunity

I'm not very excited about a Ventura run.

Obviously if it came down to Obama, a McCain type republican, a Bob Barr type liberatarian and Ventura, I'd vote for him, but he doesn't really excite me.

----------


## Njon

We need to hear more about where he stands on the current issues of the day.

----------


## Liberty Star

Ventura is a straight shooter in his talks, got to respect that.   Too bad most of our politicians are not burdened with such an ability to be honest about their views.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

i dont agree with him on some stuff but he was startin to lean more libertarian lately the more he learns

id like to see him run for something 

I hope we start seein him more he was supposed to get a show on court tv or something

----------


## specsaregood

Should not a candidate actually LIVE IN AMERICA, before running for President?
Enjoy the waves in baja jesse.
_"Don't start the revolution without me."_? Then why did you leave?  Why not stay and start the revolution yourself....

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

I am not sure if I would support Ventura or not to be quite honest but I would support his running for the simple fact that I believe there need to be a multitude of candidates from a multitude of parties because choice is always good.

----------


## He Who Pawns

what is a paid sticky BTW?

----------


## JoshLowry

> what is a paid sticky BTW?


With the advertising package you get one stickied thread for the month.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=171741

----------


## ClayTrainor

Ventura has the namepower and record to have a real shot at winning. 

His record trumps most of our other potential candidates as well.  Navy Seal, Governor, Vietnam Veteran, Actor, Harvard Teacher. The Name power is where he really shines, and should be seriously considered.

He needs some work, and needs to start getting his hands dirty in the media, i agree.  I got a feeling by the end of this year, we're gonna be seeing a lot more of him, and some of you naysayers or those of you who are unsure, will come around when you see how he doesn't take crap from anyone and he has some pretty firm principles.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

if pauls doesnt run, i would support jesse for sure!

----------


## Calpico

It's between Gary Johnson and Jesse Ventura for me. I love both of them.

----------


## johnrocks

I like a lot of Jesse's stands but that 9/11 truth crap is just too much for me.  Like someone already said, that needs to stop, it will kill any campaign, they did more to harm Ron Paul's campaign than anything else,imho.

----------


## dr. hfn

9/11 truth = dead campaign.

2010 is more important right now anyway!

----------


## RickyJ

> I like a lot of Jesse's stands but that 9/11 truth crap is just too much for me.  Like someone already said, that needs to stop, it will kill any campaign, they did more to harm Ron Paul's campaign than anything else,imho.


Without the 9/11 truthers Ron Paul would have never even made it to the debates. He would have gone nowhere and got very few donations. The 9/11 truth movement  dwarfs the Ron Paul revolution in numbers and finance. Ron Paul actually hurt himself by distancing himself from truthers, not help. Many stopped supporting him then and his donations were down sharply after that. Without 9/11 truthers there would have been no Ron Paul Revolution.

----------


## clowns789

Regardless of whether or not it helps, counting out Jesse because of one issue won't get us anywhere. Any candidate, not just Jesse, is bound to have at least one issue that disagrees with your stance. So to say that you agree with Jesse but will rule him out simply for his 9/11 views is very silly. Whether it helps or hurts his campaign is another matter, but you shouldn't rule someone out based on one issue. Study all candidates and find the best option.

----------


## pacelli

Hopefully he's having a great time this summer, surfing and chilling with his dogs at his off-the-grid place in Mexico.  2012 is a long way down the road.  Hopefully Ventura will re-surface between now and then, do some interviews, and start sharing his opinions about the current administration.  Perhaps then he'll be able to give some hints about his platform.  But one thing I won't do is get behind Ventura NOW, only to have him flip a coin 1 hour before the filing deadline and have it come up tails.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> Hopefully he's having a great time this summer, surfing and chilling with his dogs at his off-the-grid place in Mexico.  2012 is a long way down the road.  Hopefully Ventura will re-surface between now and then, do some interviews, and start sharing his opinions about the current administration.  Perhaps then he'll be able to give some hints about his platform.  But one thing I won't do is get behind Ventura NOW, only to have him flip a coin 1 hour before the filing deadline and have it come up tails.


agreed.

I have a feeling we'll see more of him around the end of the year, and then he'll stick around for a while.

----------


## parke

Im waiting for Paul's decision. My loyalty to this movement is unwavering and there is nobody I will support until I know if he will run or not.

Maybe Jesse should go for a senate seat instead. His politics and history would be tough to overcome for POTUS. He still is wildly popular where he is from and could make a huge difference in the senate.

My 2cents... Im no politician and I dont know if a senate seat would be appealing to him. As a governor he wouldnt effect national change, which is exactly what we need.

He has my support. Thats a fact.

----------


## clowns789

> Maybe Jesse should go for a senate seat instead. His politics and history would be tough to overcome for POTUS. He still is wildly popular where he is from and could make a huge difference in the senate.
> 
> My 2cents... Im no politician and I dont know if a senate seat would be appealing to him.


FYI Jesse actually considered a Senate run but flipped a coin and landed tails. So he was semi-interested but never gung-ho. Obviously, we will wait for him to run before becoming extremely active, but we need to do something in order for him to be convinced to run in the first place.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> FYI Jesse actually considered a Senate run but flipped a coin and landed tails. So he was semi-interested but never gung-ho. Obviously, we will wait for him to run before becoming extremely active, but we need to do something in order for him to be convinced to run in the first place.


I think if he sees us running candidates like Kokesh, he'll be more inclined to participate with us.

I don't think he wants the movement to depend on him, and i don't blame him.  He wants to see some progress before throwing his hat in the ring.

----------


## erowe1

He's pro-abortion. No thanks.

----------


## dr. hfn

We SHOULD NOT be concerning ourselves with quixotic Presidential campaigns, but concentrate on Senate, House, and Governor races like Debra Medina, Peter Schiff, Adam Kokesh, RJ Harris, Dr. Mike Vasovski, BJ Lawson, etc...

----------


## Athan

I definitely support Jessie Ventura. I do think his discussions on 9/11 truth are not productive (Hear me out please) because the burden of proof is placed upon him and 9/11 truthers to prove the Government did the job. That won't be done because they aren't even allowing themselves to get in the door.

That is distracting from real issues and will be used to discredit his campaign. Truthers need to undo government secrecy before they can bring this up to the forefront. Their harrassment of bad public figures however is really something that is beneficial.

----------


## Volitzer

Yeah Alex Jones and Ron Paul need to hype up another candidate if Jesse Ventura won't run or unless Ron Paul will run on both the Libertarian and Constitution Party tickets.

----------


## clowns789

> We SHOULD NOT be concerning ourselves with quixotic Presidential campaigns, but concentrate on Senate, House, and Governor races like Debra Medina, Peter Schiff, Adam Kokesh, RJ Harris, Dr. Mike Vasovski, BJ Lawson, etc...


Usually that is true, as Presidential candidacies require significantly more resources, but Jesse Ventura can do something that no smaller candidate or even Ron Paul can do: End the two-party system. He can actually win the presidency as an independent, which I think can let the smaller candidates you mentioned also be able to ride his coattails and win as independents if they wanted to, which in about ten years would give a viable alternative to the Republicans and Democrats.

----------


## pacelli

I guess this is a moot point, since on Larry King Live he said he had no interest in running for office (except perhaps Ambassador for Cuba).

----------


## ClayTrainor

> I guess this is a moot point, since on Larry King Live he said he had no interest in running for office (except perhaps Ambassador for Cuba).


heh... 

Minds can change though...

If he really believes he has a chance, then he also believes he will get assassinated, as he described in "Dont start the revolution without me".  I wonder if that has anything to do with his decisions.

----------


## revolutionisnow

He needs to drop his open borders immigration view before I could get behind him.

----------


## clowns789

> He needs to drop his open borders immigration view before I could get behind him.


Although I agree that we should close the borders, we shouldn't discount someone completely for disagreeing on one point. Also, keep in mind he only means free for legal immigrants to come in, not for there to be lawlessness on the border and free handouts for illegals.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> He needs to drop his open borders immigration view before I could get behind him.


His larger point is that the fences will keep us in, rather than keep others out.

----------


## dr. hfn

> He needs to drop his open borders immigration view before I could get behind him.


i'd be for open borders if we didn't have federal welfare

----------


## Rock Sexton

After his interview today on Hannity - *NO F*CKING THANKS!*

This man condones Obama's spending because of what he inherited.  Just more of the same.  Except now we have an Independent who's too dense to get it.

----------


## asimplegirl

Never.

If I want to vote in an idiot, there are plenty out willing to admit what they stand for and don't hide behind a title of a political party.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Ventura is a straight shooter in his talks, got to respect that.   Too bad most of our politicians are not burdened with such an ability to be honest about their views.


ROFL - that's why he says something different in every interview he does?

Sorry.  I never liked Ventura, I still don't like him, and there would have to be some major major changes for me ever to like him in the future.  I always pegged him as a worse liar than Bush-McBama; only far better rehearsed.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Without the 9/11 truthers Ron Paul would have never even made it to the debates. He would have gone nowhere and got very few donations. The 9/11 truth movement  dwarfs the Ron Paul revolution in numbers and finance. Ron Paul actually hurt himself by distancing himself from truthers, not help. Many stopped supporting him then and his donations were down sharply after that. Without 9/11 truthers there would have been no Ron Paul Revolution.


I want some of what this guy's smoking...

----------


## ClayTrainor

> I always pegged him as a worse liar than Bush-McBama; only far better rehearsed.


Oh c'mon now... that's definitely not true.

He might be a little ignorant on some issues, but he's certainly not a liar.

----------


## asimplegirl

You really think that Clay?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Oh c'mon now... that's definitely not true.
> 
> He might be a little ignorant on some issues, but he's certainly not a liar.


I thought he was a liar when he ran for Governor of Minnesota, and nothing he has ever said to date has disabused me of that notion.  From day one my impression of Ventura was someone who will pick a target audience (not necessarily the majority of people listening to him at that moment) and say whatever he thinks they want to hear.

I always figured the reason people didn't see it is because panderers USUALLY pander to the current audience majority, but Ventura usually does not.

I'm more VOCAL about how I feel about Ventura in light of the Shammity interview confirming what I have always believed -- but my opinion has not changed.

i wouldn't vote for the man if he was the only one running.  Well, maybe for dog-catcher but that's about it.

----------


## asimplegirl

> I thought he was a liar when he ran for Governor of Minnesota, and nothing he has ever said to date has disabused me of that notion.  From day one my impression of Ventura was someone who will pick a target audience (not necessarily the majority of people listening to him at that moment) and say whatever he thinks they want to hear.
> 
> I always figured the reason people didn't see it is because panderers USUALLY pander to the current audience majority, but Ventura usually does not.
> 
> I'm more VOCAL about how I feel about Ventura in light of the Shammity interview confirming what I have always believed -- but my opinion has not changed.
> 
> i wouldn't vote for the man if he was the only one running.  Well, maybe for dog-catcher but that's about it.


My thoughts EXACTLY.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

well, one thing I *was* wrong about that I said when he ran for Governor; I always figured after he left office he'd go back to pro-wrestling to brag about how he won governor, before grabbing his crotch and body-slamming someone.  I fully admit that *that* prediction never came to pass.

----------


## asimplegirl

Just wait.  There is still time for that.

----------


## paulitics

I still like Ventura, but he I think he failed in that Hannity interview.   I think he became so sidetracked on debating Hannity, that he couldn't admit the things that Hannity was right on, such as Obama quadrupling the budget. 

My take is that he has been too busy surfing the last 6 months that he has no idea what has taken place with the economy.   He does not realize how serious it is now that the government has intruded on our economic freedoms.   I'm not sure he understands much about the economy at all, and how all of this spending and printing of money will lead to massive inflation.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Whereas I believe that anybody too busy surfing to pay attention; will never get my vote anyway.

I've disliked Ventura for many many YEARS.  I am sure I have posts on RPF's somewhere to that effect but I don't actually care enough to do the research.  My bad impression of Ventura is not the result of the Shammity interview.

----------


## asimplegirl

Shammity. LOL.

----------


## dr. hfn

He could win in 2012, at least I think so.  He is friendly to Liberty and the Constitution.  We could educate him further.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> He could win in 2012, at least I think so.  He is friendly to Liberty and the Constitution.  We could educate him further.


if he wins in 2012, it will be without my vote or my support.

----------


## Sandman33

I don't see how any Ron Paul supporters couldn't like Ventura.

He fully supports the second amendment and claims that it was written to give the public the power needed to take its government back should it grow too oppressive.

He understands the debt QUITE well even though some of you doubt that.  He undertands WHO the enemy behind the banksters curtain is and he wants to end the fed as well.

The man fought for this country, served the state of Minnesota well and represents true freedom ideals.

A Paul Ventura ticket would be a dream come true.

----------


## torchbearer

> if he wins in 2012, it will be without my vote or my support.


Yet his policies would benefit you. Shame.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Yet his policies would benefit you. Shame.


I honestly don't think they would.  If I thought Ventura's policies would be good for the nation, I would support him regardless of my personal opinions.

I like him as a media pundit; but I honestly do not believe that in public office he would serve our interests.

I am not so petty that I would refuse to support someone whom I thought would benefit us, based on superficial character differences etc.  My lack of support is based on the fact that I doubt he would be good for our nation or our movement.

I'm not going to go around on an 'anti-Ventura' kick.  I'm just not going to go around 'pro-Ventura' either.

In other words, if the Ron Paul movement decided to go all-in for Ventura, I would not oppose that effort at all.  I just couldn't bring myself to actually help that effort unless I see some serious transformation taking place on his part.

----------


## asimplegirl

I wouldn't vote for him, either...I am tired of voting for "the least evil"...and that is the catagory he fits into to me.  From now on, if I don't trust that you are GREAT for the job, you don' t get it by my help.

----------


## torchbearer

> I honestly don't think they would.  If I thought Ventura's policies would be good for the nation, I would support him regardless of my personal opinions.
> 
> I like him as a media pundit; but I honestly do not believe that in public office he would serve our interests.
> 
> I am not so petty that I would refuse to support someone whom I thought would benefit us, based on superficial character differences etc.  My lack of support is based on the fact that I doubt he would be good for our nation or our movement.
> 
> I'm not going to go around on an 'anti-Ventura' kick.  I'm just not going to go around 'pro-Ventura' either.
> 
> In other words, if the Ron Paul movement decided to go all-in for Ventura, I would not oppose that effort at all.  I just couldn't bring myself to actually help that effort unless I see some serious transformation taking place on his part.


We shouldn't make enemies out of our friends over petty disagreements and personality clashes.
If this man is a con artist, then prove so. Otherwise, just say, I'd prefer to have candidate x,y, or z. But if it comes down to him, that will be ok too.

----------


## torchbearer

> I wouldn't vote for him, either...I am tired of voting for "the least evil"...and that is the catagory he fits into to me.  From now on, if I don't trust that you are GREAT for the job, you don' t get it by my help.


Jessie is not an Evil. $#@! that $#@!.
How could you even compare him to Obama or Bush. WTF is wrong with you people?

----------


## asimplegirl

> Jessie is not an Evil. $#@! that $#@!.
> How could you even compare him to Obama or Bush. WTF is wrong with you people?


Oh, I didn't compare him to Obama or Bush...I am just saying I don't like how he changes what things are constitutional and what things aren't...and because of that I don't know who he REALLY is..what he REALLY stands for...and I would not give him my vote for that reason... I don't want to vote the less evil of those running anymore.. I would rather vote someone I have faith in.

----------


## torchbearer

> Oh, I didn't compare him to Obama or Bush...I am just saying I don't like how he changes what things are constitutional and what things aren't...and because of that I don't know who he REALLY is..what he REALLY stands for...and I would not give him my vote for that reason... I don't want to vote the less evil of those running anymore.. I would rather vote someone I have faith in.


Then I suggest you research the man.
I'm not Ventura hack, there are many people i'd prefer than him... but to dismiss him and not vote for him is retarded.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> We shouldn't make enemies out of our friends over petty disagreements and personality clashes.
> If this man is a con artist, then prove so. Otherwise, just say, I'd prefer to have candidate x,y, or z. But if it comes down to him, that will be ok too.


I really don't intend to make him my enemy.  I don't hate the guy, I just don't think he'd be helpful to us in Public office.  I certainly don't plan on hindering any such efforts at all.  I mean, he's NOT like McBama O'bush for certain.

I'm not going to work AGAINST him, I just can't bring myself to actually HELP him unless something major changes.

here on RPF's tho I won't hesitate to share my opinion on anything.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> I really don't intend to make him my enemy.  I don't hate the guy, I just don't think he'd be helpful to us in Public office.  I certainly don't plan on hindering any such efforts at all.  I mean, he's NOT like McBama O'bush for certain.
> 
> I'm not going to work AGAINST him, I just can't bring myself to actually HELP him unless something major changes.
> 
> here on RPF's tho I won't hesitate to share my opinion on anything.


Now i understand. Thanks for clearing it up.

Basically... Ventura has yet to prove himself worthy to you, and i agree with most of what you say.

I could definitely get behind the man though

----------


## torchbearer

> I really don't intend to make him my enemy.  I don't hate the guy, I just don't think he'd be helpful to us in Public office.  I certainly don't plan on hindering any such efforts at all.  I mean, he's NOT like McBama O'bush for certain.
> 
> I'm not going to work AGAINST him, I just can't bring myself to actually HELP him unless something major changes.
> 
> here on RPF's tho I won't hesitate to share my opinion on anything.


we need all the help we can get. we are still a minority voice.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Oddly enough, I am on the opposite side of a similar argument elsewhere, regarding the race for NCGOP Chairman.

We have three possibilities (four candidates, one has well, zero chance for real.  just moved to the state completely unknown.  I really really like the guy, but I know how a complete unknown will fare at a State Convention quite well)

1) Tom Fetzer

Establishment Old Guard Candidate.  about 50% chance of getting elected.  Him and his people HATE Ron Paul people and may give us 10% access if we are lucky.  I agree with Fetzer 5% of the time.

2) Chad Adams

Anti-Establishment Candidate, current chairman of the NC John Locke Foundation, not too far from being a Constitutionalist.  About a 45% chance of getting elected.  Him and his people are leaning on Ron Paulers and we expect about 85% access if he wins.  I agree with him 80% of the time.

3) Marcus Kindley

Semi-establishment Candidate with anti-establishment positions on some things.  Not Old Guard.  Less than a 5%-10% chance of getting elected.  Ron Paulers likely to have 90% access if he is elected, and I agree with him 85%-90% of the time.


Given these three, I will probably vote for Adams.  The local C4Ler whom I have apparently pissed off, thinks I am voting for the 'lesser of evils.'

I am NOT a game-theory or a strategic voter, but in this case, Chad Adams is 'good enough' to vote for the guy who will give us ALMOST complete access over the guy who will give us COMPLETE access, in order to prevent splitting the anti-establishment vote and winding up with Fetzer, who will give us NO access whatsoever.


So my choice was, a 90% fit that has very little chance of winning, an 85% fit that has a very strong chance of winning, and a 10% fit that has the best chance of winning.

To me, voting for Adams to prevent Fetzer from winning (given the above numbers) is NOT THE SAME THING as voting for McBama to prevent O'cain from winning.

Ocain McBama was the lesser of two pure evils, while Adams is the slightly lesser of two goods, with a better chance of winning while trying to avoid splitting the anti-establishment vote.

My worry, of course, given that there are 4 candidates is that the anti-establishment vote will be split 3 ways opening the door for Fetzer who will give Paulers pretty much ZERO access...and I think we can do a lot more good with 85% access than with zero.


Nevertheless, this is being perceived as a lesser of two evils vote, and I was told that if I like Kindley even slightly better than Adams, I should vote for Kindley anyway, even if it means a guaranteed victory for Fetzer and the loss of the last 2 years of work.

I do not agree.  If Adams were only slightly better than Fetzer, I WOULD agree, but instead Adams is only slightly worse than Kindley...so I am going for the 'best outcome' strategy.

----------


## asimplegirl

If you agree with him on more than 50% of the time, then it isn't the same... and you are a smart man, who has the best intentions in your state- I am sure you will do the right thing. 

I sure won't judge you.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> we need all the help we can get. we are still a minority voice.


Then let him put his voice all over the media, I won't stop him.

But I am incapable of actually supporting someone that I really, really don't like.  And my dislike for Ventura goes back more than 10 years.

I won't stop anybody from supporting him, and I won't work against him given that so many Paulers seem to like the guy; but I am incapable of actually supporting someone I really, really do not like.  I just can't bring myself to do it.

I would seriously have to hear some real changes from Ventura before I change my mind on that one.

----------


## asimplegirl

Very well put.  That's how I feel...And, it may be in my best interests to look him up, do some research....maybe he has more to him than I think...I just don't think so right now, and I don't care for him much.

----------


## klamath

> I honestly don't think they would.  If I thought Ventura's policies would be good for the nation, I would support him regardless of my personal opinions.
> 
> I like him as a media pundit; but I honestly do not believe that in public office he would serve our interests.
> 
> I am not so petty that I would refuse to support someone whom I thought would benefit us, based on superficial character differences etc.  My lack of support is based on the fact that I doubt he would be good for our nation or our movement.
> 
> I'm not going to go around on an 'anti-Ventura' kick.  I'm just not going to go around 'pro-Ventura' either.
> 
> In other words, if the Ron Paul movement decided to go all-in for Ventura, I would not oppose that effort at all. * I just couldn't bring myself to actually help that effort unless I see some serious transformation taking place on his part*.


Couldn't agree more, Gunny.

----------


## torchbearer

Sounds like the guys from my LP central committee.
A good way to stay small and ineffective.
I have enough experience in this area to recognize the outcome of such attitudes.
I'm quickly losing my faith in the ability of us cats getting anything done.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I'm not sure that my disliking a guy for the last 10 years because he has struck me as woefully dishonest every time I encountered him over the last decade, is equivalent to the sort of fickle unprincipled attitudes you refer to.  Would you rather that I supported/voted for someone whom I sincerely believe with my whole heart is a liar and incapable of telling the truth, just because 'everybody else' likes him?

I'd rather someone disagreed with me on principle than just to "go along to get along."

This is not something that I just recently came to.  I have despised the man for over a decade.  His going on two television shows to say one thing on one show that he agrees with me, and then another thing on the next show to talk about how much he disagrees with me -- it's not going to change my mind.

To my reckoning he will go on any show and say anything, ANYTHING just to be contrarian and to get a rise out of the interviewer.

There is not even the shadow of a doubt in my mind, that if the situation were reversed and OUR people were the ones in the majority, then Ventura would be supporting our enemies platform.

I don't trust him.  At all.  Not even enough to loan him 50 cents and expect to get it back one day.

Do you really think it's a good idea to support people we do not trust?  Because I can't do it.

I mean, if you support him, I trust that you have enough integrity that you trust him or you wouldn't support him.  Like I said, I won't hinder you in that effort not one bit.

But do you really mean to say that I should support someone I do not trust, just because a lot of the other Paulers support him?  

I sincerely believe, in my heart of hearts, that the only reason he 'sounds like' us today is because he is a contrarian, and the contrarian position is currently ours.  As soon as we are no longer the contrarians, then he becomes our enemy.  I don't think he gives a damn about the Republic, or the Constitution, or doing what's right by the people...but that all he cares about is being the contrarian, getting the attention by beating people up, and that he will take the devil's advocate position to ANY popular political philosophy that he is currently faced with.

How can I just overlook that because my friends like the guy?  I can't, and I won't.

----------


## asimplegirl

Are you still around here, Gunny?

BTW, you know I agree.

----------


## Sandman33

> Then let him put his voice all over the media, I won't stop him.
> 
> But I am incapable of actually supporting someone that I really, really don't like.  And my dislike for Ventura goes back more than 10 years.
> 
> I won't stop anybody from supporting him, and I won't work against him given that so many Paulers seem to like the guy; but I am incapable of actually supporting someone I really, really do not like.  I just can't bring myself to do it.
> 
> I would seriously have to hear some real changes from Ventura before I change my mind on that one.


Gunny...forgive me if I missed it but can you tell me exactly why you don't like Ventura?  From every interview I have seen he just gets to the point without any bull$#@!.  He knows who the enemy is and he's not afraid to say it.

Can you tell me anything negative that he has done to affect your opinion of him?

Thank you.

----------


## asimplegirl

How about taking up for BO's spending? That is a start.  Then, changing what he stands for in EVERY interview he has given....

I don't know Gunny's reasons, but to me, he is proving to not be trustworthy.

----------


## torchbearer

> How about taking up for BO's spending? That is a start.  Then, changing what he stands for in EVERY interview he has given....
> 
> I don't know Gunny's reasons, but to me, he is proving to not be trustworthy.


watch this and make an informed decision: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=193336

----------


## Crash Martinez

I don't like him.



Thanks.

----------


## Sandman33

> watch this and make an informed decision: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=193336


He's saying that waterboarding is torture and that the SEAR school waterboarded him so he knows what he's talking about. Whats wrong with that?

He is stating that the country he fought for in the 70's was different because you could NOT be detained without being charged...and now they can hold you for no reason whatsoever...and thats WRONG.  Whats wrong with that?

He believes that 911 was an inside job and wants to get to the root of it....whats wrong with that?

He believes that the Swine Flu bull$#@! was just media hype to create fear in the public....and he's RIGHT.

He's saying that there IS no two party system anymore and that EVERYONE needs to vote independant to really get a candidate that's not bought and paid for...and except for R.P. he's right.

I seriously cant see WHY any R.P. supporter wouldnt like him.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> He's saying that waterboarding is torture and that the SEAR school waterboarded him so he knows what he's talking about. Whats wrong with that?
> 
> He is stating that the country he fought for in the 70's was different because you could NOT be detained without being charged...and now they can hold you for no reason whatsoever...and thats WRONG.  Whats wrong with that?
> 
> He believes that 911 was an inside job and wants to get to the root of it....whats wrong with that?
> 
> He believes that the Swine Flu bull$#@! was just media hype to create fear in the public....and he's RIGHT.
> 
> He's saying that there IS no two party system anymore and that EVERYONE needs to vote independant to really get a candidate that's not bought and paid for...and except for R.P. he's right.
> ...


Great 3rd post 

Jesse isn't as conservative as a lot of our members here, and we have a lot of principled conservatives on this forum 

Ultimately, those who don't see him as an ally, really need to get their heads out of the sand, imo.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> Gunny...forgive me if I missed it but can you tell me exactly why you don't like Ventura?  From every interview I have seen he just gets to the point without any bull$#@!.  He knows who the enemy is and he's not afraid to say it.
> 
> Can you tell me anything negative that he has done to affect your opinion of him?
> 
> Thank you.


While i'm a big fan of ventura, I too have been pretty disappointed in his lack of criticism for the Obama Admin.

For example, when Ventura was on Hannity, he seemed intent on bashing bush, and said stupid things like "Obama's spending this money to fix Bush's mistakes" (not an exact quote), and how "it's too early to judge him".

To me that sounds ignorant, and i think he was just trying to deny everything Hannity was saying.  I agreed with Hannity on his points about Obama.  On the other hand, Ventura has the potential to pull in alot of the left, to our cause, so perhaps outright bashing Obama isn't a smart strategy for victory, in his eyes.

----------


## torchbearer

> While i'm a big fan of ventura, I too have been pretty disappointed in his lack of criticism for the Obama Admin.
> 
> For example, when Ventura was on Hannity, he seemed intent on bashing bush, and said stupid things like "Obama's spending this money to fix Bush's mistakes" (not an exact quote), and how "it's too early to judge him".
> 
> To me that sounds ignorant, and i think he was just trying to deny everything Hannity was saying.  I agreed with Hannity on his points about Obama.  On the other hand, Ventura has the potential to pull in alot of the left, to our cause, so perhaps outright bashing Obama isn't a smart strategy for victory, in his eyes.


Did you hear what Jessie said about Obama in the Obama Deception?

----------


## ClayTrainor

> Did you hear what Jessie said about Obama in the Obama Deception?


yea i did.  "Obama's already fudging..."


That's why i was very puzzled by his "It's too early to judge".  What are your thoughts on that?

----------


## torchbearer

> yea i did.  "Obama's already fudging..."
> 
> 
> That's why i was very puzzled by his "It's too early to judge".  What are your thoughts on that?


No one wishes for a president to fail.
It is better to say, no- i did give him a chance to succeed, and he didn't... than to say I was hoping the bastard would fail from the beginning.

His comments are political.

----------


## Sandman33

> Great 3rd post 
> 
> Jesse isn't as conservative as a lot of our members here, and we have a lot of principled conservatives on this forum 
> 
> Ultimately, those who don't see him as an ally, really need to get their heads out of the sand, imo.


My post count should not matter.

And I'm about as conservative as you can possibly get.  I'm a registered republican but like Jesse and most others I dont feel that it makes a bit of difference at the national level anymore at all.

Most candidates are bought and paid for by the same banksters that run the federal reserve.

Jesse is well aware of this too and want it OUT.  Thats why I like Ventura.  

This country needs another Andrew Jackson to drive the Zionist bankers OUT of our government and restore the money powers to congress where it belongs.

----------


## Sandman33

And if this board is ultra conservative why is there a link for supporting gay marriage up there?

----------


## asimplegirl

Because being conservative has nothing to do with shunning people?

(BTW, I don't have that link)

----------


## ClayTrainor

> And if this board is ultra conservative why is there a link for supporting gay marriage up there?


We're not neo-cons, we're real conservatives.  Constitutional Republicans.

We want the government out of marriage altogether. It's none of our business who you fall in love with, and that's conservative by definition of the word.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> My post count should not matter.


Well we get a lot of trolls in here. Very rarely does someone make a high quality post for their 3rd post, and i thought you did.  Sorry for pointing that out, i just thought it was a high quality post, for such a newbie around here, no offense intended. 




> Most candidates are bought and paid for by the same banksters that run the federal reserve.


Yup




> Jesse is well aware of this too and want it OUT.  Thats why I like Ventura.


Me too, are you under the impression that i disagree with you here?  Cause i don't.



> This country needs another Andrew Jackson to drive the Zionist bankers OUT of our government and restore the money powers to congress where it belongs.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> No one wishes for a president to fail.
> It is better to say, no- i did give him a chance to succeed, and he didn't... than to say I was hoping the bastard would fail from the beginning.
> 
> His comments are political.


Great perspective, thanks Torch.

----------


## Sandman33

> We're not neo-cons, we're real conservatives.  Constitutional Republicans.
> 
> We want the government out of marriage altogether. It's none of our business who you fall in love with, and that's conservative by definition of the word.


That I agree with 100%

----------


## Sandman33

> Well we get a lot of trolls in here. Very rarely does someone make a high quality post for their 3rd post, and i thought you did.  Sorry for pointing that out, i just thought it was a high quality post, for such a newbie around here, no offense intended. 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, are you under the impression that i disagree with you here?  Cause i don't.


Oh no sir, I'm no troll.  I thought you were insulting me because of this smiley here   Sorry..its the smirk that came off like a rolleyes to me.  My fault.

I am glad to see that you understand the issues I mention and liked my post.

But I STILL cant see why anyone would NOT like Ventura.

----------


## ClayTrainor

I guess it's been a month today, since this thread was sticked.

----------


## Objectivist

Only a clown would post a thread like this.

----------


## mediahasyou

> And if this board is ultra conservative why is there a link for supporting gay marriage up there?


This board is not ultra conservative.  This board is participating in a liberty movement and is made up of various ideologies.  However, we are alike in that we want more liberty than allowed by the government.  We do not demand total liberty at once; however, we demand better government now.

----------


## torchbearer

> This board is not ultra conservative.  This board is participating in a liberty movement and is made up of various ideologies.  However, we are alike in that we want more liberty than allowed by the government.  We do not demand total liberty at once; however, we demand better government now.


+1.
We have all different kinds of people on here. And that is ok.
We all want the freedom to live our lives, and raise our families the way we want.
Just leave us alone is what we agree on.
This is how freedom brings us together.

----------


## Sandman33

> +1.
> We have all different kinds of people on here. And that is ok.
> We all want the freedom to live our lives, and raise our families the way we want.
> Just leave us alone is what we agree on.
> This is how freedom brings us together.


I wholeheartedly agree.

----------


## Number19

I question Ventura's staying power.

Supposing Ventura actually pulled an upset and gained the Republican nomination, followed by an upset win over Obama. Even with this scenario, the Democrats will retain solid strength in Congress, although probably not a majority. We can hypothesize that many RP supporters will be elected to seats in the House, although not so many in the Senate. And many establishment Republicans will retain their seats.

Given past history, enough Republicans in Congress will eventually cave under media driven pressure and compromise on legislation "to keep America running".

Does Ventura have what it takes to weld the veto pen to literally shut the government down for months, or even years? Or will he, too, eventually compromise under the pressure? My fear is that Ventura is a media driven personality.

No matter what success the RP Movement achieves in 2010 and 2012, if this doesn't actually translate into undoing the damage of the Obama administration, and previous administrations - taking an ax to the bureaucracy controlling our lives - then we lose.

I fear Ventura will take the pieces of silver.

----------


## Sandman33

> I question Ventura's staying power.
> 
> Supposing Ventura actually pulled an upset and gained the Republican nomination, followed by an upset win over Obama. Even with this scenario, the Democrats will retain solid strength in Congress, although probably not a majority. We can hypothesize that many RP supporters will be elected to seats in the House, although not so many in the Senate. And many establishment Republicans will retain their seats.
> 
> Given past history, enough Republicans in Congress will eventually cave under media driven pressure and compromise on legislation "to keep America running".
> 
> Does Ventura have what it takes to weld the veto pen to literally shut the government down for months, or even years? Or will he, too, eventually compromise under the pressure? My fear is that Ventura is a media driven personality.
> 
> No matter what success the RP Movement achieves in 2010 and 2012, if this doesn't actually translate into undoing the damage of the Obama administration, and previous administrations - taking an ax to the bureaucracy controlling our lives - then we lose.
> ...


Does RON PAUL have what it takes to attempt to SHUT DOWN government and take it back for the people???  The truth is that Ventura is JUST like Ron Paul and both of these men are endangering their own LIVES by telling the brainwashed populace the GODDAMN TRUTH.

You and several others are OVERscrutinizing the VERY few men that agree with Ron Paul and are willing to give their lives and devotion towards true freedom.

----------

